# This is The One I've Been Looking For!!!



## DRB1313 (May 5, 2009)

Yep! and there he was, right there in the yard.
Got a few pics of him, he was pretty cooperative.
For the last couple of years I've been looking to get a 
shot of one of these fellows and I'm pretty happy with
the way this one unfolded.
I still have him in a jar if someone wants him
Hope Ya Enjoy


----------



## Smokey (May 5, 2009)

David, that is way too cool!!
Was that taken in the house?
Curious as to how you got the black background.


----------



## quinn (May 5, 2009)

very well worth the wait nice


----------



## DRB1313 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Smokey!  It was taken outside in the sun.
I set the camera to program and 
dial exposure compensation down all the way,3 stops,
then set the flash to about +2/3 and use my diffuser.
That gives me a black background.


----------



## chinquapin (May 5, 2009)

David that's an awesome shot!!!  Well Done my friend!!!

Ben


----------



## bigkga69 (May 5, 2009)

awsome frawg!!!  I have got to get a camera like what yall use!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (May 5, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Thanks Smokey!  It was taken outside in the sun.
> I set the camera to program and
> dial exposure compensation down all the way,3 stops,
> then set the flash to about +2/3 and use my diffuser.
> That gives me a black background.



Yeah, that's what I do to get my best shots too... 

I was lost right after you said..."set the camera"...

Unreal shot David as always.


----------



## Paymaster (May 5, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## mlbfish (May 5, 2009)

Awesome shot David.


----------



## StriperAddict (May 5, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> It was taken outside in the sun.


 
Wow.  Great work again.  The black background makes the colors fly off the screen.


----------



## JasonF (May 5, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Yep! and there he was, right there in the yard.
> Got a few pics of him, he was pretty cooperative.
> For the last couple of years I've been looking to get a
> shot of one of these fellows and I'm pretty happy with
> ...




Yup, you better hold on to him cuz it might be a looong while before you find another. 
Excellent capture man!!


----------



## Hunter Haven (May 5, 2009)

simply amazing!!


----------



## Freddy (May 5, 2009)

Wow, I would have never guessed you got the black background with the camera settings. That is just an amazing picture.


----------



## Hoss (May 5, 2009)

That black background does a great job of isolating your subject.  Guess I've mentioned before, I really like em.  Great composition.  Heck just a great shot.  Sure glad you found one DRB.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (May 5, 2009)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> Yeah, that's what I do to get my best shots too...
> 
> I was lost right after you said..."set the camera"...
> 
> Unreal shot David as always.


I've seen those photos you been sending me, You are an awesome photographer
We still need to get together!!

You too Haven!!


----------



## Crickett (May 5, 2009)

What kind of camera do you use? I never would've guessed the camera settings gave you the black background. That is an awesome shot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Thanks Smokey! It was taken outside in the sun.
> I set the camera to program and
> dial exposure compensation down all the way,3 stops,
> then set the flash to about +2/3 and use my diffuser.
> That gives me a black background.


 
I didn't understand a word you just said, but that is one neat photo, especially if you did it in daylight.


----------



## Browtine (May 5, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Thanks Smokey!  It was taken outside in the sun.
> I set the camera to program and
> dial exposure compensation down all the way,3 stops,
> then set the flash to about +2/3 and use my diffuser.
> That gives me a black background.



Never thought of that, but it makes sense. What kind of diffuser do you use?

Oh, and beautiful shot!


----------



## Browtine (May 5, 2009)

Crickett said:


> What kind of camera do you use? I never would've guessed the camera settings gave you the black background. That is an awesome shot.



Looks like he is shooting with a Canon EOS 1D Mk III and Canon EF 100 2.8 Macro. Awesome combo! I have the 100 2.8 and it is every bit as sharp as the L glass I've owned.


----------



## Crickett (May 5, 2009)

Browtine said:


> Looks like he is shooting with a Canon EOS 1D Mk III and Canon EF 100 2.8 Macro. Awesome combo! I have the 100 2.8 and it is every bit as sharp as the L glass I've owned.




Thanks Browtine. Maybe I should ask for one of those for Mother's Day




 Hubby's reaction


----------



## Gunsmoke (May 6, 2009)

Awesome shot  looks like it belongs in national geographic mag .who would of thought how to get that shot with  the settings like you did!!   you the man !


----------



## leo (May 6, 2009)

W O W .....


----------



## chevyman09 (May 6, 2009)

awsome shot


----------



## DRB1313 (May 6, 2009)

Browtine said:


> Never thought of that, but it makes sense. What kind of diffuser do you use?
> 
> Oh, and beautiful shot!



It's one that I made.  I was working on putting a thread together for danmc, but there was a problem with the search feature.
I need to find the pics of it.
I'll keep looking.


Thanks for all the comments Ya'll.


----------



## wolfess (May 6, 2009)

Great shot.


----------



## Mel (May 6, 2009)

Wow.  That's all I've got to say about that.  Wow.


----------



## Browtine (May 6, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Browtine. Maybe I should ask for one of those for Mother's Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 6, 2009)

awesome shot bro !!! i got some grey's in the yard right now callin' in the rain !!!!  i am waiting for the little green ones to get thick at work and transplant a few of them here !!!!


----------



## Tugboat1 (May 7, 2009)

Simply fantastic. Thanks.


----------



## ultramag (May 7, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> I've seen those photos you been sending me, You are an awesome photographer
> We still need to get together!!
> 
> You too Haven!!



Dont forget about ole UltramagDont leave me out DavidThat is an incredible photo....i wish i knew how to do that...You are da man


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 8, 2009)

David that's another field guide photo great job


----------



## DRB1313 (May 8, 2009)

ultramag said:


> Dont forget about ole UltramagDont leave me out DavidThat is an incredible photo....i wish i knew how to do that...You are da man



Forget my buddy ultramag? No Way Dude!!!
I'm still waiting for that Lunch!!


----------



## bristol_bound (May 8, 2009)

I missed this one before, what a shot, I think that's my favorite frog shot of  you've I've seen. I love the way the flower runs from corner to corner. Great work, not sure I understand how you achieved it, but I believe their will be a lot of folks trying to figure it out for sure.


----------



## bristol_bound (May 9, 2009)

> I set the camera to program and
> dial exposure compensation down all the way,3 stops,
> then set the flash to about +2/3 and use my diffuser.
> That gives me a black background.



Not having the success I'd hoped for, what would a good Histogram look like?


----------



## DRB1313 (May 9, 2009)

When you say you are not having success, what is happening?  Could be a few things.


----------



## bristol_bound (May 9, 2009)

I had back ground too close and too much flash as well. I'll start a new thread with some examples.


----------



## ultramag (May 12, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Forget my buddy ultramag? No Way Dude!!!
> I'm still waiting for that Lunch!!



Yes sir...we need to do that soon..Just make everyone commit!!! even the chicken plucker from oglethorpe county???????


----------

